# Driver app notifications on IOS



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

I've just started to wonder if this is a problem unique to my setup - or some setting I'm missing...

I've got my Uber driver app notifications set for the works, ie. everything turned on, so it says Badges, Sounds,Alerts.

If I'm not on the Uber app screen, (eg if I'm on Waze or Spotify or anything else), a trip request _does_ drop down a transient banner notification at the top - but it definitely is not "persistent" as I've set - and my main gripe is that it never makes any sound. All my other notifications make sounds (like Twitter, News,Messages, etc) - but not Uber. Kinda frustrating as I'm forced to stay on the driver app if I want to hear a new trip request.

Any thoughts about this? Is this how it works for everyone? (I'm on IOS 11.3, iPhone 7 and Uber 3.175.10009 - which may be different here in Aus from the current version in the US)

Mystified,
LH


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If you haven’t already done so, toggle notifications off for Uber, then open Uber app fresh(not from app switcher). It will tell you notifications needed, go and toggle back on. 
Also at the top of notifications, make sure the “Show Previews” is set to always.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

@ OrlUberOffDriver : Thanks matey, toggled and ready to try it live (won't be on road till tomorrow) - Shall update on success or otherwise. All setting buttons look the same as before, but I know toggling sometimes gives these things a wake-up kick in the behind, so here's hoping.

Cheers
LH


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Lonesome Hobo said:


> I've just started to wonder if this is a problem unique to my setup - or some setting I'm missing...
> 
> I've got my Uber driver app notifications set for the works, ie. everything turned on, so it says Badges, Sounds,Alerts.
> 
> ...


If you want to have the app play a sound when the phone is locked or when Uber is not in front then you have to do this:


Turn *on* your ringer switch (so your phone would ring out loud if you got a call)
Ensure that your ringer (not music) volume is maxed. Go to the home screen on the phone and press volume up. It should show ringer volume. Max this out.
Make sure you don't have Bluetooth on if you are connected to a car stereo that doesn't automatically switch to bluetooth when there is sound (this happens in my Honda... all the sounds go to never never land if I have bluetooth on but haven't selected the bluetooth source on the stereo, so I have to disable bluetooth unless I want to listen to music from my phone)
With those set you should get notification sounds from the app when it's not in the foreground and in most cases when the phone is locked as well.


----------

